
Ask HN: Can someone explain this pg tweet to me? - arikr
The tweet is: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;paulg&#x2F;status&#x2F;823304393273573383<p>&quot;One of the most interesting places to look for new ideas are the edge cases where deeply ingrained desires are mistaken.&quot;<p>&quot;Could you provide an example Paul?&quot;<p>&quot;The desire for software to be efficient.&quot;
======
arikr
Is he saying that people think they want software to be efficient, but they
actually want software that solves problems, and therefore you can find good
ideas in making software that solves problems? I'm pretty sure I still haven't
interpreted it correctly.

------
icomefromreddit
Has Anyone Really Been Far Even as Decided to Use Even Go Want to do Look More
Like?

